# Chocolate Bayou fishing tourny July 21st



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Saturday
*JULY 21, 2007*

$ 30 Entry fee
100% cash payout
From- 5:00am - 4:00pm
Door Prizes will be given out​
*CATAGORIES*

Heaviest Redfish***
Determined by weight
Redfish must be in the slot (20" - 28")
NO oversized Redfish will be accepted.

Blackjack "REDFISH"***
Determined by length
Fish closest to 21" inches without going over, tail pinched. Redfish must exceed 20"

Heaviest Speckled Trout***
Determined by weight
Trout must exceed 15"

$50 Bonus Flounder 

For direction and questions call
*LUTES MARINE*

*281 393 1021*​
Fishing Rules and Regulations

1. Tournament begins Saturday July 21st at 5:00am and ends at 4:00 pm
*Everyone must check in the morning of the tournament.*
You must be in line, to weigh-in by 4pm sharp.
2. All Texas Parks and Wildlife rules and laws will be enforced.
3. By entering in the tournament you are agreeing to the release form set fourth and cannot hold Lutes Marine liable for damages, injury or death.
4. This is an individual tournament
5. *Everyone in your boat must be entered in the tournament*.
6. All fish must be taken by Rod and Reel only!
7. Artificial and live bait allowed
8. Any fish that is deemed illegal will result in all the contestants' fish to be disqualified in all categories
9. *Boundaries include any location West of the Galveston I-45 Causeway and any body of water East of Christmas and Drum Bay, including Greens Cut, West Bay, Chocolate Bay / Bayou, Halls Bay/ Bayou, San Luis Pass, Cold Pass, Bastrop Bay/ Bayou. Areas not within the fishing area are: East Galveston Bay or adjacent bodies of water, any Jetty Complex, any "Beach front", Surfside, Brazos River, Matagorda and its adjacent bodies of water.*
10. An adult must accompany any minor, under the age of sixteen, fishing in the tournament
11. You may not use the same fish in more than one category in the same tournament.
12. You must decide which category you are in before approaching the weigh-in.
13. No pooling fish
14. This is an amateur fishing tournament, Sorry "NO GUIDES" allowed.

All decisions made by the Weigh Master are final


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

The more people that fish in the tournament, the more places that will be paid out. 
One place for every 15 entry’s to the tournament per division. 

For example, 45 entries’ equals 3 places for each division. We are trying to get rewards back in the hands of as many fishermen. Weigh Master has the right to round up entries, to add an additional payout.

Based on three places
First – 50% Second – 30% Third – 20%

Based on four Places
1st - 40%, 2nd - 30%, 3rd - 20%, 4th - 10%


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Reminder its this Saturday..........


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

For those that are intrested in this tournament and would like to be on Lutes Marine's email list to get earlier notice on upcoming tournament, 



Please PM me your eamil, and I will pass it along.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Come on all... Join up so i can win more MONEY


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

This tournament is always fun. Ive fished it a few times and always have a great time.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*This weekends tournament has been cancelled*

This weekends tournament has been cancelled.

please stay tuned for future date


----------

